# 7 Week Old Pup



## 85Echo (Feb 15, 2012)

Just wanted to know how big German Shepherd's ears are supposed to be by the time they're 7 weeks. I've been looking through some picture posts on the forums about their puppies ears and notice that some of them are almost twice the size of my little buddies. Not the greatest picture to judge his ears but the only other one I have he's looking down and they look even smaller; also it was taken when he was about 6.5 weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Don't worry....his ears will be bigger then his head soon


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ear size can vary a lot among individual dogs, and among the different lines. Your pup's ears look completely normal for his age and size. Puppies also go through a stage where they seem to be all ears, but then they grow into them and the ears become more proportionate to their head and body.


----------



## 85Echo (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you very much for the responses.  

I'm new to the Shepherd puppies; been around them most my life just never younger than a year. Hahah


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Depends completely on the lines. I've seen show line pups that age with HUGE ears, and working line pups with little tiny pixie ears. Kopper had the cutest little fox ears as a puppy.


----------

